# excercize?



## talley (Jul 28, 2012)

I was flipping through old posts and saw one that said that a person's doctor said no cardio with Graves???

I was recently dx and have not started my methimazole yet (another story), I am on beta blockers and I have been doing cardio for 50 minutes minimum each day...My doctor didn't say anything...of course, she really didn't say much about anything other than tx options.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If you are hyper and un treated it would be wise to limit any cardio, especially if your heartrate is abnormally fast.

My resting heart rate was 100 bpm prior to treatment , what's yours?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Yup, curtail anything that causes you to exert any extra stress on your heart. You will be able to again just not right now.


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

It's not just to protect your heart though, it's also bc Graves Disease causes muscle waste. Working out while you are hyper puts too much stress on your body and muscles. Remember that your heart is a muscle too; you don't want to overly tax it until your Graves is under control and your hormone levels are normalized. I have Graves Disease and was on methimazole- 5 mg- for 7 weeks. My hormones were euthyroid (balanced) after 7 weeks. The meds. raised my liver enzymes 8 times the normal amount though, so I had to stop taking it. I had a TT 2 months ago.

Alexis


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

talley said:


> I was flipping through old posts and saw one that said that a person's doctor said no cardio with Graves???
> 
> I was recently dx and have not started my methimazole yet (another story), I am on beta blockers and I have been doing cardio for 50 minutes minimum each day...My doctor didn't say anything...of course, she really didn't say much about anything other than tx options.


At this time; that sort of exercise is unwise. Maybe some nice little walks at a normal pace?

You could do permanent damage to your self.

Hold off, get well and then hit it hard. One of the major reasons I did RAI. Got tired of fooling around not being able to exercise and do something positive for myself; I am a major exercise person.


----------



## mexistamps (Aug 3, 2012)

I had no clue. I've been walking 4 miles a day. I'm on methimazole- 50 mg daily since July 25. I guess it's time to stop walking. My heart rate does rise to 100 bpm while walking.


----------



## adenure (May 7, 2012)

Mexistamps,

Are your levels stable yet? If you are euthyroid and your heart rate is a normal resting rate, you can exercise. If you've had any muscle waste though, you'll want to take it easy in the beginning as your body needs time to heal AT normal thyroid levels to get better. Always ask your doctor though-

Alexis


----------



## talley (Jul 28, 2012)

muscle waste? Is this why I feel "flabby" even though I've lost weight? I told my husband my legs look like crap - always so well toned, but when I go to do my squats (always been my "thing"), my legs burn so bad I barely get 1/2 done...
This disease sucks! I've started my meds and so darn afraid that I'll gain weight but afraid not to treat it too...lovely.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

mexistamps said:


> I had no clue. I've been walking 4 miles a day. I'm on methimazole- 50 mg daily since July 25. I guess it's time to stop walking. My heart rate does rise to 100 bpm while walking.


Sorry to hijack this thread....

mexistamps,

When are you scheduled for follow up labs?

50mg is a huge dose -

What is your resting heart rate?


----------



## mexistamps (Aug 3, 2012)

My resting Heart Rate is about 78. I'm scheduled for labs on August 29, 2012. I have an appointment with my Endo on September 5, 2012. My last walk was on Sunday. Holding on excercise since reading this thread. I was on 60mg for 1 week, then after my 1st visit with my Endo she lowered to 50mg on July 31, 2012.

Thank You,

Miguel


----------



## talley (Jul 28, 2012)

That is a high dose...My endo recommended I start at 30 mg/day but I have decided to start at 10 mg/day and raise it up if needed...I have read that 20-30 mg/day is recommended for start with moderately/severe hyper.

I am continuing to exercise (sorry for typo in subject line), but am aware of my HR and how I am feeling....

TSH - <0.006 (0.450-4.500)
T4, Free - 3.85 (0.82-1.77)
TPO - 76 (0-34)
T3 - 303
TSI - 222
T3 Uptake - 41

RAIU 6 hr 53.8 (normal 8-20)
24 hr 64.8 (normal 12-30)

ALT (SGPT) - 68 (0-40)


----------



## Jackajacka42 (Aug 18, 2012)

My doc told me that because of prolonged exposure to such high levels of thyroid hormone that this can cause muscle damage if you work them out too hard. He told me that moderate exercise was ok, but prolonged, intense exercise was to be avoided for 6-8 weeks after treatment (in my case rai) unless I wanted to spend 6-8 months repairing the damaged muscles.


----------

